# HELP Identifying NGGWorks Historical Firebrick



## graniteglass (May 3, 2007)

Need help identifying the source of a refractory brick excavated from the site of the New Granite Glass Works - Stoddard, NH. This relic surfaced during house foundation work at the site of the Glass Factory some years ago. Unfortunately, this site has been completely filled-in over the years and inaccessible from about the late 1960's making any new comparison finds impossible. Iâ€™m hoping someone out there may have similar relics that were excavated from the site prior to the late 1960's which can help identify the source of these refractory bricks. The fire brick is complete and exhibits furnace fusion crust at one end with incised manufacturers stamp on one panel that after years of being covered by refractory mortar I decided to carefully chisel away to reveal as much lettering as possible without detracting from the overall historical value. The incised markings in three lines reads as follows: - ALLaN & - COVAN (70)? - GLASS
 If furnace bricks could talk-the stories this one could tell after having overseen every gather of glass from its white hot furnace beginnings in 1860 to the final fiery collapse that brought New Granite Glass Works to a close in 1871.
 Red brick from the Granite Glass Co. Foundation shown for comparison.


----------



## graniteglass (May 3, 2007)

Another view of the New Granite Glass Works fire brick:


----------



## graniteglass (May 3, 2007)

And another view juxtaposed with red brick from the Granite Glass Co. foundation for comparison:


----------



## VTdigger (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool brick, I know this is an old thread, but I found something like this a few months ago, for some stupid reason I left it behind.  Now that I've gotten into collecting bricks and it's going to be nice tomorrow,  I'll have to venture out to where I found it and retrieve it. Darn why didn't I save it in the first place? I hope I can still find it.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

> Now that I've gotten into collecting bricks and it's going to be nice tomorrow,Â  I'll have to venture out to where I found it and retrieve it. Darn why didn't I save it in the first place? I hope I can still find it.


 
 So Jim,

 Is this an A-BN wishing on a brick strategy, or more a note to self?  Are you carrying a hod? Those bricks can get quite cumbersome, and they don't mix well with glass in a bag. [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## VTdigger (Mar 7, 2012)

A little of both, I did find the brick today but it wasn't the same as this one, the one I found says QR Glass D.P it's still blackend from being in the water I have yet to clean it..  I only found 2 of them and a  paving brick that says ram and a firebrick Aetna A.   I cant wait until the water warms up the spot I checked today had a ton of bricks in the stream.


----------

